# "Could Not Open Log File" Error



## MTL (Sep 9, 2007)

I am presently trying to log the temperatures generated by my 8800GTS over a 1 hour timeframe.  The logging was working for a few days without a problem but now I am getting this error:





My current logfile has been pruged of all of its information and the maximum size has been set at 9MB so that isn't the problem.  

The only way to get rid of this message is to reinstall the whole program.  End even then it continues to do it from time to time after about 5 minutes of logging.

Any idea what is causing this?


----------



## MTL (Sep 11, 2007)

So, NO ONE knows how to get rid of this or why this is happening?


----------



## MTL (Sep 20, 2007)

Now it feels like I am talking to myself.  

Does anyone have an idea why this is happening?  I have tried reinstalling, purging the log file and have even tried older versions of ATItool.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 20, 2007)

I would uninstall the  ati tool then runn ccleaner or reg mechanic or some reg cleaner then reboot and  install ati tool again and see what happens


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 20, 2007)

Can you delete the log.txt file in the ATITool directory?  Try creating a new one.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 20, 2007)

i get that error when i start my comp but doest effect anny thing


----------



## MTL (Sep 21, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Can you delete the log.txt file in the ATITool directory?  Try creating a new one.



When you uninstall AITtool it gives you the option to delete the log file as well.  I have also tried just deleting the log file.  

Interestingly, it logs the temperatures for the first 5 minutes.  Then it says that it cannot write to the log file.  Then if I cancel that message, it will go on for another 5 minutes until showing the Lof File error again.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Sep 22, 2007)

Have you had it work fine in the past?  ATITool may just not like the 7900GTO yet.


----------

